# Leaf blower



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Gents, anyone have experience blowing leaves with a snowblower. I am wonder if I can use my Honda HS924 to blow a pile of damp, not soggy leaves over a fence into the bush. Thanks Alex


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

bad idea .


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think it's a great idea. But you'd at least want to add an air filter if you were going to try something like that. These engines aren't set up for use in environments with dust, leaves, etc in the air, which could get sucked into the engine. 

If you wanted to try it, I'd at least put *something* over the air intake. Some sort of screen or mesh, even window screen, something like that.It wouldn't do much for dust, but it would help keep leaf chunks from getting sucked in. 

I'd also worry about things like getting leaves packed in behind the impeller, stuff like that. The machine isn't meant to deal with leaves, so unexpected things might happen.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

A backpack or push blower can be used to blow snow 






But a snowblower cant be used to blow leaves


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

contender said:


> Gents, anyone have experience blowing leaves with a snowblower. I am wonder if I can use my Honda HS924 to blow a pile of damp, not soggy leaves over a fence into the bush. Thanks Alex


Maybe, if you want a New snow thrower :devil:


Theres just too many bad things that can happen.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the response, think I will wait for the white stuff to check out the HS924 and rake the leafs onto a tarp and haul them in the bush behind my Honda Big Red!!!! ....Alex


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was gonna say there are easier ways to do it with out tearing up your lawn and damaging your snow machine. You can pick up a decent leaf blower on CL for $50 and even a chorded electric for less.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh, I have a decent one, that's how I got the piles....


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I see these people with leave blowers, blowing them out in the street over to the neighbors, where ever then the wind blows them back or the traffic blows them back. Don't know what happened to a rake and tarp.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Here in Ontario, some cities ie Kitchener and Waterloo, advise the home owners to put their leaves on the street and the city sends around a big sweeper with a huge vacuum hose and sucks them up. If we are hit with a quick freeze up and a dump of the white stuff, the mess plays havoc with the city plows.


I am in a small village so we are on our own, a small price to pay for living away from the concrete jungle.:smile2:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what about just using a lawnmower? i was using mine last week to blow and mulch some leaves up. worked awesome. 

as far as leaves go here they usually advise you to bag them up since there is no guarantee the leaf sucker will get around to pick them all up. they usually prioritize the old neighborhoods with the large trees first and pretty rarely ever get into the newer neighborhoods. had the yard waste truck pick up the 8 or so bags of leafs we put out just this morning.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Lucky for me I back on to a private flood plain that seldom sees human activity, so I dump them back there and 2 years later they are mostly gone and an excellent location for fish worms. I was eager to use the blower but thought better of it after all the advice.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a Stihl BR 800 C-E Magnum and plan to use it to clear light powdery snow. Works good on the leaves too!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dadnjesse said:


> I see these people with leave blowers, blowing them out in the street over to the neighbors, where ever then the wind blows them back or the traffic blows them back. Don't know what happened to a rake and tarp.


You can use a leaf blower responsibly, too. I blow them into long piles and then rake them onto the YardGlider to drag them out into the woods.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Where I reside the local municipality drives around on designated days and disposes of them which is very nice, same with other brush/debris.

While I do not pay any extra for it, I am sure it is built into my taxes.


tabora said:


> tabora said:
> 
> 
> > You can use a leaf blower responsibly, too. I blow them into long piles and then rake them onto the YardGlider to drag them out into the woods.
> > View attachment 183857


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Mulch em! That said, as long as you don't have frozen chunks it would be fun to try! We had early snow and late leaves and never got things cleaned up, still blowing leaves all over the place. Chute, if a blow can handle ice chunks......

Guys do pretty good with the blowers getting light snow off driveways and cars. I am tempted but have not gone that way yet. Cordless is the way to go, love the battery weed whacker.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My town also collects them at the curb, and recycles them. Just did their last pick up today actually.

With regards to light snow, I have used my Echo backpack with great, quick results.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> Mulch em!


If only that worked with 16" of oak leaves... I actually stalled the Toro ZeroTurn multiple times when I tried that the first year; and that was with the discharge chute open!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have to say I never was stateside in the Fall. Couple of times as a kid in summer, a number of times winter.

16 inches of leaves is nuts by our standards. Maybe a couple inches at most.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> 16 inches of leaves is nuts by our standards.


Yeah, we live in an area called Sherwood Forest and it's a large multi-square-mile stand of tall oak trees. We are at a 90 degree bend in the road at the base of a hill and the wind comes from both street directions, swirls around in a big vortex, and drops everything on our lawn. Nothing ever seems to blow OUT of our yard, only in... So far this year we have taken over 40 tarp and YardGlider loads of leaves out into the compost area in the woods. At one point the leaves were banked almost 3 feet up the front of the house.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> 16 inches of leaves is nuts by our standards.


I just stumbled across this video that exemplifies what happens on my lawn at times...








Discover Earth on Instagram: "Making the most of autumn leaves 🍁 Would you try this? 📍 Locarno, Switzerland 🇨🇭 #discoverSwitzerland with @guido_anderwert"


Discover Earth shared a post on Instagram: "Making the most of autumn leaves 🍁 Would you try this? 📍 Locarno, Switzerland 🇨🇭 #discoverSwitzerland with @guido_anderwert". Follow their account to see 7260 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------

